# Field Pics Arizona 2012



## Jmugleston (Aug 24, 2012)

So there was a conference down in AZ that was geared toward tarantulas and other inverts....for those of you that went I'm sure you know how awesome it was....for those of you that didn't....well there is always next year.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## josh_r (Aug 25, 2012)

Very cool photos! Sometimes I really miss Arizona herping  But, now I have Aussie herps to go after 

The wasp, by the way, is pepsis mexicanus. Beautiful things!


----------



## syndicate (Aug 25, 2012)

Awesome photos Joe!!Hope to see you there again next year!
-Chris


----------



## desertanimal (Aug 25, 2012)

Nice T-hawk find!  And LOVELY photo of the T crossing the road.  What happened with the second WDB?  Lose a bunch of its tail?  It looks rather large to have that few rattles.


----------



## Jmugleston (Aug 25, 2012)

desertanimal said:


> Nice T-hawk find!  And LOVELY photo of the T crossing the road.  What happened with the second WDB?  Lose a bunch of its tail?  It looks rather large to have that few rattles.


I forgot I had two pictures of WDBs on there.  At first I thought you were talking about the night snake.  Not sure what happened there.  It was that way when we saw it.


----------



## Shrike (Sep 6, 2012)

Great photos!  One great find after another.  Is that last snake Hypsiglena torquata?


----------



## ShredderEmp (Sep 7, 2012)

Even though I don't own any tarantulas, I hate Tarantula hawk wasps.    And what scorpion species was that Hadrurus arizoninsis?


----------



## dactylus (Sep 8, 2012)

Nice spadefoot toad.  Was that photo in the wild?  When the monsoon rains come down there the outburst of amphibian life is pretty amazing!

David


----------

